
Magnetic Sense Helps Billions of Moths on an Australian Migration - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/21/science/moths-magnetic-australia.html
======
unit91
Interesting! Monarch butterflies have a similar device.

[https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms5164](https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms5164)

~~~
m4lvin
Yes, this is not "the first reliable evidence that insects can use Earth’s
magnetic field for navigation". In a very recent paper also ants have been
shown to use the magnetic field:
[https://doi.org/10.1016/j.cub.2018.03.043](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.cub.2018.03.043)
I am surprised neither the NYT article nor the new article refer to this.

